# Sculpted Babies



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

I have been practicing, and practicing and I am finally ready to reveal my first presentable baby that I have sculpted. Part was from a mold and the other was sculpted. She's only 4" long. What do you think?


----------



## janie48 (May 18, 2011)

Adorable!!!!


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Precious!


----------



## Adnileus (Apr 14, 2012)

Amazing and precious.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Wonderful! Would make a good addition to my doll collection.


----------



## clickyoursticks (Jan 31, 2013)

Awesome and precious!!


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

Wow I am impressed! I would never be able to do this. You are very talented! :thumbup:


----------



## grandee (Jan 8, 2014)

Totally gorgeous. You are very clever.


----------



## Sticksandstrings (Jan 19, 2014)

Wow!!!!!! Beautiful- excellent job!


----------



## lafranciskar (Jan 18, 2012)

Wow! She is wonderful.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

She is beautiful


----------



## clickyoursticks (Jan 31, 2013)

4"....Wow.


----------



## jjaffas (Sep 22, 2011)

A four inch treasure! Beautiful.


----------



## carrad47 (Nov 29, 2012)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

Wow! Beautiful work. Be proud.


----------



## bevmckay (Feb 28, 2012)

Beautiful! I can't imagine being able to do this.


----------



## Angelyaya5 (Sep 10, 2013)

Too precious! Am also a doll collector, so am enthralled at how cute she is. Great job!


----------



## madamj54 (Aug 14, 2011)

Absolutely brilliant, congrats.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

On my gosh Jean she is beautiful! Well done.


----------



## bluey (Apr 19, 2012)

Wow so beautiful


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

laurelarts said:


> I have been practicing, and practicing and I am finally ready to reveal my first presentable baby that I have sculpted. Part was from a mold and the other was sculpted. She's only 4" long. What do you think?


WOW!!


----------



## cindylucifer (Sep 10, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Pippen (Jan 30, 2013)

Gorgeous, wow, she is just precious!!


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

Terrific work, beautiful!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you all so very much..I have just fallen in love with her. She will be hard to let go of.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

You should be very proud of your self, Very cute.


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

Beautiful job. So precious.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Stunning!!! It's so realistic - bravo bravo!!!!


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Fabulous


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

A work of art..beautiful..you're quite talented and creative..


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

She is just lovely! I envy you your patience and determination to create a doll you love. Thanks for posting.


----------



## sundrop016 (Mar 19, 2013)

She's beautiful. What talent!


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

What a beautiful job. She is precious. You should be very proud. I can imagine it will be hard to let go but someone will treasure this little sweety. Love the the little belly button and her accsessories are so cute.


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

Precious


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

as dolls go looks great, is heavy, flexible?


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

#1Patsy said:


> as dolls go looks great, is heavy, flexible?


She is strictly for "grown up girls", not a toy, but a collectible. She weighs 4 ozs. and is sculpted out of polymer clay, then cured, so she is no longer flexible.


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

wow amazing keep up the good work


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Very cute. It looks perfect


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful baby!!! Perfect little model for sweet, handmade layette items.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Great job!!! and all dressed up in your finest she is adorable.. great combo


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

what a wonderful baby!!what a great talent and the size you made her is impressive!! cannot say enough good things about her and about your ability!!
Blessings


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

laurelarts said:


> I have been practicing, and practicing and I am finally ready to reveal my first presentable baby that I have sculpted. Part was from a mold and the other was sculpted. She's only 4" long. What do you think?


I think you are incredibly creative. What a beautiful baby you sculpted


----------



## GrandmaNona (Aug 2, 2013)

Cute and cuddly.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Wow... your list of talents continues to grow, Jean. I am in awe!


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow! That's incredible! I love little dolls and you have done a fantastic job on her!


----------



## RuthieB (Jul 1, 2011)

WOW!! Awesome work!!


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

SO amazing!!
I NEED one!


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh, she is adorable. You are so talented. What sort of clay did you use? I'm asking because this Wednesday I'm starting at a class where we'll be using Kato clay.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

KnitNorth said:


> Oh, she is adorable. You are so talented. What sort of clay did you use? I'm asking because this Wednesday I'm starting at a class where we'll be using Kato clay.


You can ask me anything, I love sharing what I do, the techniques, products, etc. I know a lot of artists won't, but there are no secrets here, so thanks for asking.
After studying all of the different polymer clays, I chose Sculpey Living Doll clay. I am very happy with it, but will probably try some of the others as well


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

laurelarts said:


> You can ask me anything, I love sharing what I do, the techniques, products, etc. I know a lot of artists won't, but there are no secrets here, so thanks for asking.
> After studying all of the different polymer clays, I chose Sculpey Living Doll clay. I am very happy with it, but will probably try some of the others as well


Thanks for your reply; it's safe with me. I'm not the least bit talented enough to even come close to being called an artist. It was just such a coincidence that I'll start my polymer clay class this week.
I've used Fimo in the past for jewelry making, again copying the instructor's work, ha, not my own. So same instructor is now saying she really likes this new product because it dries harder than Fimo. For the jewelry, we found Sculpey a little too soft.
Thanks for sharing! I love those babies.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

KnitNorth said:


> Thanks for your reply; it's safe with me. I'm not the least bit talented enough to even come close to being called an artist. It was just such a coincidence that I'll start my polymer clay class this week.
> I've used Fimo in the past for jewelry making, again copying the instructor's work, ha, not my own. So same instructor is now saying she really likes this new product because it dries harder than Fimo. For the jewelry, we found Sculpey a little too soft.
> Thanks for sharing! I love those babies.


Sculpey has a "soft" version that is really, really soft. Too much so for me. I have been a potter for over 30 years, working with earthenware and porcelain clays and had never even tried the polymers until recently and I love it. I also love that I don't have to use my kilns for it


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

Such a precious doll. Your talent is amazing and you should be proud.


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

laurelarts said:


> Sculpey has a "soft" version that is really, really soft. Too much so for me. I have been a potter for over 30 years, working with earthenware and porcelain clays and had never even tried the polymers until recently and I love it. I also love that I don't have to use my kilns for it


Yes, not having to use a kiln is a really good feature.


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

WOW ! Amazing ....


----------



## Dottieruth (Dec 12, 2013)

You do a wonderful job. She is so cute. If you make more , let me know. I would love to buy one. That is so cute and looks almost better than the dolls that I have bought at Austin Drake.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

they look so real.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Dottieruth said:


> You do a wonderful job. She is so cute. If you make more , let me know. I would love to buy one. That is so cute and looks almost better than the dolls that I have bought at Austin Drake.


Thank you, what a compliment!!! She's not perfect, but she is adorable. I am selling her and you can find the listing here:

http://www.etsy.com/listing/178057716/ooak-polymer-clay-baby-4-with-blanket?ref=shop_home_active_8

I am currently working on a 2.5" one now. Not sure if it's going to be a boy or a girl


----------



## Pippen (Jan 30, 2013)

laurelarts said:


> Thank you all so very much..I have just fallen in love with her. She will be hard to let go of.


You know there's a "rule" that says "always keep the first one"....LOL!! Another one may not look the same, and if you don't keep that one, you'll never have one!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Oh my, she's beautiful!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Pippen said:


> You know there's a "rule" that says "always keep the first one"....LOL!! Another one may not look the same, and if you don't keep that one, you'll never have one!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


I have about five of the first ones....ha! This is the first one I have for sale....the others I keep


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

I think she is adorable!!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Practice makes perfect - just so sweet.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

I have made one of a kind Santa's out of polymer clay with aluminum foil on the inside - some turned into critters who weren't Santa's but something that looked a bit hung over so I dressed them in appropriate outfits and put them on the fireplace steps. What is the inside of the baby dolls made from? I use the aluminum foil to help with the forming of the clay.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

brdlvr27 said:


> I have made one of a kind Santa's out of polymer clay with aluminum foil on the inside - some turned into critters who weren't Santa's but something that looked a bit hung over so I dressed them in appropriate outfits and put them on the fireplace steps. What is the inside of the baby dolls made from? I use the aluminum foil to help with the forming of the clay.


She is solid clay, all the way through.

Now I have done what you did with earthenware and porcelain clay, stuffing them with paper, not aluminum foil. It would burn off in the kilns after the shape was hard enough to hold it's own.


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

You did an awesome job. I would love to try this. I have never seen anywhere where you can do this. Again you did an awesome job.


----------



## bonniebb (Jul 1, 2011)

She is beautiful!


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

Oh my she looks so real. You did a beautiful job.


----------



## Pippen (Jan 30, 2013)

laurelarts said:


> I have about five of the first ones....ha! This is the first one I have for sale....the others I keep


And I thought it was the first one......hahaha!!! :lol:


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Pippen said:


> And I thought it was the first one......hahaha!!! :lol:


You should see the first one...ha! A face only a mother would love....no, it took me quite a few tries to get one I was satisfied with. This one was just the first one I was ready to reveal to the public.


----------



## Pippen (Jan 30, 2013)

laurelarts said:


> You should see the first one...ha! A face only a mother would love....no, it took me quite a few tries to get one I was satisfied with. This one was just the first one I was ready to reveal to the public.


If it had a face only a mother could love, I hope you said:"you're ugly, but you're mine!!!" hahaha!!!! Are you going to design pretty dresses for them?


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

She is adorable! You are one talented lady! And so tiny!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Did you use Sculpey or one of the other polymer clays? Did you use one color to get the skin color or did you have to mix? Did you bake her as one piece or did you bake each limb, etc separately?

Thanks!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

vjh1530 said:


> Did you use Sculpey or one of the other polymer clays? Did you use one color to get the skin color or did you have to mix? Did you bake her as one piece or did you bake each limb, etc separately?
> 
> Thanks!


I used the Sculpey Living Doll Polymer, and I did a light micro dusting of color to get it the shade I wanted. She was baked first the head, just for a little while to harden and then the body and limbs were attached and baked whole for the complete curing time.


----------



## Ozzie Jane (Jul 5, 2013)

I have been wanting to try sculpting for a couple of years now, then I found this site and started knitting again. One day....... Jane


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Pippen said:


> If it had a face only a mother could love, I hope you said:"you're ugly, but you're mine!!!" hahaha!!!! Are you going to design pretty dresses for them?


Yes, I said that five times....ha! Yes I am having fun dressing them. I am making some minky blankets now. I have been doing more sewing here lately than knitting, but trying to combine it all. It's just too much fun....


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

janie48 said:


> Adorable!!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pippen (Jan 30, 2013)

laurelarts said:


> Yes, I said that five times....ha! Yes I am having fun dressing them. I am making some minky blankets now. I have been doing more sewing here lately than knitting, but trying to combine it all. It's just too much fun....


Know what you mean about the too much fun, hubby and I never had children, so doll-dressing is the "in" thing here, especially the teeny-weeny ones!!! BIL made me a cot out of wood just like those old baby-cots with a sliding-gate (?) in the front for my 5inch dolls...I have to sew or crochet the linen for it still....9 to go ....playing is fun.... :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup: And hubby is busy building me a miniature "lathe" machine out of my old sewing machine for working with the wood...more fun...!!!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

vjh1530 said:


> She is adorable! You are one talented lady! And so tiny!


Oops, the BABY is tiny, lol, not you!!

Thanks for the info on what you used to make it.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

vjh1530 said:


> Oops, the BABY is tiny, lol, not you!!
> 
> Thanks for the info on what you used to make it.


You are very welcome and just for the record, I don't mind being called tiny.......ha!


----------



## glenniemae (Mar 13, 2011)

Adorable :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

how sweet is that...adorable!


----------

